
Germany’s biggest industrial robotics company is working on consumer robots - mcspecter
https://www.theverge.com/2017/6/22/15852030/kuka-industrial-consumer-robots-midea
======
weinzierl
In Legoland in Germany they have a bunch of those Kuka six-axis robots with
two seats at the tip. You can have your children swirled around for a few
minutes - great fun and looks fantastic. I hope they make these as a consumer
product, I want one in my garden.

Here is a video (could be from another Legoland):
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pSo1sKiJV98](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pSo1sKiJV98)

